# Christmas Wishlist Thread



## RainbowBoy (Nov 30, 2009)

2x2x3
1x3x3
Type a III
Type a V
Edison 3x3
V 6 and 7
A whole lot of Cores and Stuff
Pyramorphinx
PS3
A new computer
A new internet plan 
A Phone D:


You can list things non cube related as this is in the Off-Topic section


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2009)

Money (to buy cubes)
Everything else un-cube related.

If I ask for any cubes, they'll probably get me one from the $2 shop.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

A penspinning pen
Cubesmith bright sets
Money
Drawing pencils


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16924

@Caedus, I'm sending you a bright set. 
But don't forget your part of the deal.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Money (to buy cubes)
> Everything else un-cube related.



Same here


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

Money.

They don't like to order offline so they will either give me money or something I don't want from a store, so I go return it and there is my cash.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 30, 2009)

Taiyan ll WHITE
V Cube 6 and 7
Jigaloo? Lol
DSi+R4i
Black Zipper Jacket, cause it's more fashionable.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

@Cubes=Life Yup, I'm gonna walk on Monday (stupid lack of a car ) And I'm talking about _multiple_ bright sets (such as 20ish) for 3x3s, 4x4s and 5x5s.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh thats right, you have a huuuuuge collection.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, HUUUUUGE. I'm gonna make a cube collection vid now that I received my 24 cube collection.

EDIT: You got your 1200th post exactly.


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 30, 2009)

Type C, D and F. V cubes 5- 7, 3x3x4, 2 mini type Cs (one for OH, the other for a 2x2), a PS3 with Ratchet and Clank: ToD and CiT, Sonic Unleashed, Little Big Planet and Sonic The Hedgehog (yes, I know all the crap reviews it got, but eh, I'm a Sonic fan. Mario and Luigi: Bowsers inside story and New Super Mario bros Wii.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 30, 2009)

A 3x3x2 cube that is affordable (ie under $30 USD)

Full "Pi" modded V-Cube 6.

Note: I now have a 3x3x2 cube now. It cost $22 USD.


----------



## V-te (Nov 30, 2009)

Umm a nice megaminx
A nice 2x2
Time to practice.
All OLL's
A sub 15
A sub 5 on 6x6
M2/R2
Multi BLD...

Can't wait till christmas break!! =) 2 weeks of nothing but progress! =)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 30, 2009)

V-te said:


> Umm a nice megaminx
> 
> Time to practice.
> 
> ...


I really want those things too
And Christmas break is just straight practicing for me


----------



## Tomk (Nov 30, 2009)

A Christmas special Cubing Weekly Podcast with Cubes=Life on *Hint Hint*


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 30, 2009)

V-Cubes collection.
Possibly a mini QJ 4x4 & type C
Firewire card
Recording package (sound card, mic, mixer, etc...)
Third hand capo
Focalink Ocarina
Money

Of course I don't expect to get all of that, maybe one or two at most.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2009)

Around $8,000 in cash.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Around $8035.27649539 in cash.


----------



## Forte (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Around $8035.27649539 in cash.



OMG Feliks you beat the cash I wished for by 0.01


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 30, 2009)

im getting a 
V-CUBE 5x5x5
And a speed stacker time, mat, and carry bag :3


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Around $8035.27649539 in cash.


You realise that's only 5 773.34616 US Dollars.

Forte that's like 6,100.17496 Canadian Dollars, which we all know isn't really worth anything.


----------



## Forte (Nov 30, 2009)

joey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Around $8035.27649539 in cash.
> ...



IGLOO HEATING BILLS CAN ONLY BE PAID IN CANADIAN DOLLARS


----------



## Zubon (Nov 30, 2009)

LNZ said:


> A 3x3x2 cube that is affordable (ie under $30 USD)
> 
> Full "Pi" modded V-Cube 6.




I made a 3x3x2 from a $3 mini maru cube and a $1 dollar shop cube using the "fisher method". It took about 3 hours total to build. The outer cubies are glued on a little crooked but apart from that it is great.


----------



## Owen (Nov 30, 2009)

His majesty wants:

QJ 4x4
Void cube
3x3 (Proper)
3x3x4 (to turn into domino)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think I'm asking for any cubes. I'll buy some with Christmas money from my grandparents and uncle.
Skullcandy CMYK Skullcrushers (beats by Dre are sick but way to expensive)
Clandestine Industries Hoodie
Clandestine Industries T-Shirt
Season 1 of Lie to Me on DVD
Random Season(s) of The Simpsons


----------



## Mossar (Nov 30, 2009)

Stackmat and I will be very happy


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 30, 2009)

sub 25 reduction for 4x4.
sub 1:00 reduction for 5x5.
sub 2:30 reduction for 6x6.
sub 4:10 reduction for 7x7.
easy cases for 2x2 at every competition.
the best OH cube
10 mini 4x4 QJs (in order not to be afraid of breaking the parts )
cash
every week a competition
less maths
more chemistry
Toyota Supra (  )
Nissan 350z
2 Carbon spoilers for the cars


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

Caedus said:


> A penspinning pen
> Cubesmith bright sets
> Money
> Drawing pencils



i could sell you a Dr. MSXA (mod created by myself), where do you live?


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> Toyota Supra (  )


Woot!!! 

dat ol' supray (pronounce it just like that)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

anyway i want an annual membership at Goodwood Kartways. i am planning to go amature-serious on karting


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > Toyota Supra (  )
> ...



mazda RX8

rotary engine and best handling ftw! i hate turbo so i don't like RX7


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

At least 3 Dianshengs, to make a siamese and one spare for a barrel.

Stickers!

A BLD solve.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > KwS Pall said:
> ...



I'm not into cars much, I just love the way the supra looks.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Yay, me 2 <3 that's why I want one


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 30, 2009)

I would like a black set of V-cubes but I doupt whether that will happen


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



2nd gen Toyota MR2 (1990-1999). My car of choice


----------



## Chaos2011 (Nov 30, 2009)

I said a gigaminx and a normal themed magic. I gave them links so they don't get confused.

All other things where non cube related.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

@daniel0731x I live in St. Albert, Alberta, Canada (My location says Edmonton because for all practical purposes, they are exactly the same) But yes, I would buy a pen from you (or more preferably, trade )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm really wondering how many of you claim to be Christian.

I haven't yet heard anything about salvation or Jesus. Only about material objects, which are, according to the Bible, far less important than spiritual things. The 'ideal Christian' would say something along the lines of "for the time of Jesus' return to come soon" or something along those lines, would it not?

But I personally want to stop being sick and money.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm really wondering how many of you claim to be Christian.
> 
> I haven't yet heard anything about salvation or Jesus. Only about material objects, which are, according to the Bible, far less important than spiritual things.


Yeah, if you believe there's an infinitely long afterlife, then material things in this finitely long life should have an infinitely small value. But of course, many non-Christians celebrate christmas, too. It's just a habit without any deep religious meaning to them.

To not be completely off-topic, I'm getting two programming books.

_Advanced Topics on Types and Programming Languages_
I have tapl and it's one of my favourite books, plus I've read some good reviews of attapl, plus it covers some things I'm very interested in.

_Advanced Compiler Design and Implementation_
I have a couple of compiler books but don't really like them, hopefully this is better.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 30, 2009)

2 Edisons
Cubesmith Tiles for my 3x3
CRC Cans (hard to get where I live)
A new laptop
Headphones


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 30, 2009)

* My parents to give me my xbox back (i got a bad grade)
* QJ 4x4x4
* Pendragon series book 9
* Modern Warfare 2 for 360
* Co2 airsoft pistol
* A FACEBOOK
* A dremel (i didnt spel that right, did i? and its for modding reasons)
* M0n3i3Z!¡!¡!¡!¡!
please?¿?¿?¿?¿?

this is just stuff that i WANT. i dont expect to get all of this...


----------



## (R) (Nov 30, 2009)

type C(II) For hybrid with my old type a
type D (I) for fun
C4y Diy Black
V cube 5and 6
Pyramorphinx (not master)
Mefferts 4x4 and megaminx
Phone 
Laptop 


I actually ordered all of my presents myself because my parents didn't understand how to work the internet for some reason so no suprises for Christmas :fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 30, 2009)

I want:
2 full days with no obligations, just free time


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 30, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I would like a black set of V-cubes but I doupt whether that will happen



Same here mate, I'm now definately at the age of socks and jumpers.



anythingtwisty said:


> I want:
> 2 full days with no obligations, just free time



Just one will do for me.


----------



## Logan (Nov 30, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> * My parents to give me my xbox back (i got a bad grade)
> * QJ 4x4x4
> ** Pendragon series book 9*
> * Modern Warfare 2 for 360
> ...



!!!Pendragon fan!!!

I've read all of the series and am on the last book of the prequel series. BEST BOOKS EVA!!!!!!!!

are there any other pendragon fans here?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

on topic:

I want:

* one of these (1) (2) dirt bikes (if you know where I can get a good dirt bike >100cc please tell me)

* Diansheng 3x3x3 Cube	

* Type F 3x3x3 Cube(II) (Black)

* Type C 3x3x3 Cube(II) (Black)	

* MF8 Square 1 (Transparent)	

* MF8 Tile Megaminx II (Black)	

* Type D 3x3x3 Cube(I) (Black)

* Diansheng 45mm mini 3x3x3 Cube (x4)

* Four Color Pillowed Mastermorphix

* Skweb Diamond

* Ipod touch

* Type F 3x3x3 Cube(I)

I WILL not get all of these. IF I get a dirt bike, I can't get anything else.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 30, 2009)

money.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd like to be consistently sub20 on 3x3. 
And to actually take the time to practice BLD for once.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

fatboyxpc said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...




pestvic has a SW40

EDIT: oops i meant SW*20*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 30, 2009)

PlayStation 3
Stackmat


----------



## Ethan (Nov 30, 2009)

a bunch of cubing related stuff.
clothes (jordan, nike, volcom, dc, adidas, etc.)
A couple games for the 360, (Modern Warfare 2, Assassin's Creed II or L4D2 (whichever)
I really would like a Wii again just for Zelda games but I'll wait until there's a new Nintendo system.

OH OH OH OH!
THIS!
http://www.rockstartactical.com/product_p/tipp-a5.htm


----------



## Logan (Nov 30, 2009)

what are your guys' "limit" for Christmas (cost wise)?

Mines $200 this year (unless I get a dirt bike (but I won't get anything for my B-day))

EDIT: you guys don't have to answer if you're: embarresed (because you think you're too poor, too rich, too normal) or just don't want to say it.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm really wondering how many of you claim to be Christian.
> 
> I haven't yet heard anything about salvation or Jesus. Only about material objects, which are, according to the Bible, far less important than spiritual things. The 'ideal Christian' would say something along the lines of "for the time of Jesus' return to come soon" or something along those lines, would it not?
> 
> But I personally want to stop being sick and money.



Who here claims to be the "perfect" or "ideal" Christian?

Edit: If i get cubes, id rather have money tobuy them myself. Other than that, i really only want a 360, or a laptop, or a new phone.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 30, 2009)

Money
Camcorder
2010 Camaro
New phone
My laptop fixed


----------



## Ethan (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really wondering how many of you claim to be Christian.
> ...



I don't think most people could truthfully claim to be an "ideal" Christian. 
An "ideal" Christian uses their talents to serve their God and always obeys the Bible, and repents every sin. That means obeying the Bible completely, at almost all times.

That would be really hard. I go to church, but I am not an "ideal" Christian at all. I don't know anyone who is, except maybe the pastor.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 30, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> * My parents to give me my xbox back (i got a bad grade)
> 
> * A FACEBOOK



I know the feeling of losing video games cause of grades, it sucks. 

You know they are free, right?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 1, 2009)

v-5
Mefferts pyraminx
My shop goes well


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2009)

Edmund said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > * A FACEBOOK
> ...


nuh uh! you gotsta pay two thousand moniezzz!!! 

but really, don't get a facebook. You'll waste too much time on there, like I do.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 1, 2009)

i'm getting...

-nothin at the moment

...but it'll probably end up being either chocolate or money

EDIT: whoops...that wasn't my wishlist, that was what I was most likely gettin', my bad

wish list:
1. Alienware M17x gaming laptop
2. a bunch of mini QJ's, Ghost hands, and Maru diys
3. Ipod Touch
4. texting
5. a bunch of PC games so that I wouldn't have to download them

Non-material:
1. I want to be a good person
2. I want to achieve goals.

My limit for Christmas is...well...I don't really know, as I generally don't give a wish list to my parents. They just buy me/my siblings chocolate or maybe some cash.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



his parents probably don't allow him to get a facebook...
if they did, he would have one.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 1, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


Yeah, I guess. But I think if your parents really have something against it why would they let you get something they thought was bad for you for Christmas?


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

World peace, and pet bunnies for everyone.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



they wouldn't, or maybe they didn't think he was old enough.
¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## Forte (Dec 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> World peace, and pet bunnies for everyone.



OM NOM NOM


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2009)

or guinea pigs


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2009)

Forte said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > World peace, and pet bunnies for everyone.
> ...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

foods and lulz and OVAR 9000 MONIEZ LOL!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 1, 2009)

Edmund said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I cannot even register on Facebook, simply because I can't input any character in registration form ? :confused:


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 1, 2009)

Textbook money.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 1, 2009)

I already know what I'm getting (magic, mmagic, mirror blocks, snake)..

also my father said that I could buy V6 and V7 or his money for christmas but I don't want to spend so much money right now.


----------



## Dionz (Dec 1, 2009)

in my family we don't celebrate christmas that much. maybe because were dutch and we already have 5th of december but if something magical happens I would ask:

Edison 3x3
4x4 and 3x3 stickers (for my edison  )
Rubiks magic (finaly in stores here in the Netherlands)
square-1

Btw for my birthday im gonna ask a gigaminx


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fuzzy slippers, mini c, maru 2x2 and 3x3, taiyan 2, A IV, and maybe qj 4x4. BTW anyone know where to get a mini c besides cubeforyou?


----------



## wing92 (Dec 3, 2009)

megaminx
F-II
maybe a skewb (i'm a bit hesitant because i still haven't gotten around to using the square-1 i got back in june much)
a new hoodie
a laptop
money


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

Stackmat (already on its way!)
Mini Diansheng
Black mini C (to go with my white one )
QJ 4x4.
ES 2x2.
JIG-A-LOO.
Magic!
TaiYan!
MF8 Megaminx.

Also, cash to buy the things I don't get.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

-A II and III
-Magic
-2x2
-Blue C


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 3, 2009)

mini qj 4x4
stackmat
stackmat timer
type c?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 4, 2009)

Half of these things, I probably won't get, or ever get, but here we go..


Flip UltraHD Camcorder/any decent quality Camcorder
Mini Type C
Diansheng
Rubik's Magic
Square-1 DIY
Black C4U DIY

Probably won't get any of these, but it's nice to think that I might get it.


----------



## Logan (Dec 11, 2009)

It's getting closer!!! 


I am going to make my c4y order tonight 

here it is: 


Diansheng 3x3x3 Cube---------------USD$3.41

Type F 3x3x3 Cube(II) (Black)--------USD$6.83

Type C 3x3x3 Cube(II) (Black)--------USD$6.83

MF8 Tile Megaminx II (Black)----------USD$12.82

Diansheng 45mm mini 3x3x3 Cube (x4)-USD$6.80

Type a 3x3x3 DIY Cube(V) (Black)-----USD$8.54

Type D 3x3x3 Cube(I) (White)---------USD$3.41

Type F 3x3x3 Cube(I) (Black)----------USD$5.98
+__________________________________________

subtotal= USD$54.62

shipping= USD$29.06

payment rates= USD$2.85
+____________________

*Total= USD$86.52*


Any suggestions on what I should add/subtract? I want to keep it under $115.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

I actually can't think of something that I seriously want, apart from money, and my parents have been asking like crazy, since I can't think of anything.
I'm good with cubes. I don't think I'll need any more until V4 or something really cool comes out. I'm good with music. I already have a phone and an mp3 player, so I'm really out of wishes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 11, 2009)

Money
Iron Gym
Video Camera
Dumbells
Hats
Lid's gift card
Food


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 12, 2009)

I just bought my first car so like.. car seat covers / steering wheel cover etc.
New speakers for my car 'cause my brother blew them.
A pink 3x3
A silver bangle or chain
New foundation
Money

.. These are all very girly


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Decayed, a pink 3x3 is not girly at all. 

ofc, this is coming from one with the belief that things, apart from things of bodily/hormonal nature, have, or rather should have no ties to gender.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 12, 2009)

9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9, 9x9

♥


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2009)

1)V Cube 5
2)V Cube 6
3)Taiyan Cube ll White
4)Square 1
5)V Cube 7
6)Megaminx
7)MINI QJ 4x4x4


----------



## Worker (Dec 13, 2009)

•New type AIII 
•Maru 2x2
•LL 4x4


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 13, 2009)

- Stackmat
- V-cube 6
- Square-1
- umm.... gigaminx?
- Fisher cube


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mefferts or mf8 megaminx
v-cube 5
v-cube 6
Nissan 370z
mefferts pyraminx
mini c
A V
question: is the megaminx on meffets.com with loose caps the one I should get? Or the diy where you have to glue tiles on? Or wait for the speed cubing one to come out? I'm afraid the loose caps one will have caps falling out all the time.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 13, 2009)

From Nuclear Family:
Black V-Cube Collection
Flip MinoHD 2nd Generation
12 Month Popular Science Subscription

From Relatives:
Stackmat
Stackpod
Money.


----------



## Uular (Dec 14, 2009)

Now confirmed: I'm getting a black V-Cube 7, after new year though because of the shipping.

Also on wishlist:
Sennheiser HD555 or 595 headphones
A warm scarf & hat
Black V-Cube 5&6 aswell. Might aswell buy them myself after christmas
Pyjama pants
Real black finnish liquorice <3


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2009)

v cube 7, eastsheen 4x4x4, R/C airplane, thats it, maybe an eastsheen 2x2x2


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 14, 2009)

Christmas is in 10 days everyone!
Merry Christmas for after 10 days .
My parents say I'm not allowed to buy anymore puzzles . So my mum told everyone in the family *not* to give me money .


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

Love.





Aaaaaand back to cubes.

5x5x5,
Decent 3x3x3,
4 DS 3x3x3s, for mods,
Megaminx!,
A new piece for my 7x7x7.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay. So I've been ordered some stuff. Namely a 1up beanie and Pi sweatshirt 
I love the Pi sweatshirt. I can't wait until Christmas, just for that, and so I'll be getting off school.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

* A DVD recorder .
* My brand new GH to arrive (my first DIY ever).
* World peace (meh)


----------



## raschy (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered my first V-Cube (V-Cube 7) a few days ago. It shipped yesterday, so I'm hoping it gets here by Christmas.


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Birthday is tomorrow  

Getting stuffz.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 19, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth!!!!!!

Seriously though, maybe something small. 20 american dollars at the most. My parents bought me a laptop already so I don't want to ask for much because I'd feel like a parasite.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 19, 2009)

modern warfare 2
qj 4x4

ps this is a double post. :fp


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 19, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Stackmat (already on its way!)
> Mini Diansheng
> Black mini C (to go with my white one )
> QJ 4x4.
> ...



Not after the Cube-A-Palooza, Magic Eater.


----------



## Mossar (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know what it will be but there is a list of things which are quite expensive but good for me:
-Stackmat timer.
-Wacom Bamboo One tablet for painting on computer. Drawing with mouse is very annoying.
-New good mouse for CS 
-Something for guitar.
-Something connected with skiing.
-Something connected with biking.
-Maybe Metallica t-shirt ?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

i would like:
Meffert's Megaminx
Cube4u DIY A type
Jig-a-Loo (extremely scarce in Malaysia or is it i dunno where to get?)
V-Cube 7 white
10 more 3x3 cubes

and that's about it! no non-cube requests


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 19, 2009)

Black v-5
6 more subs on youtube (100 )
Webcam
maybe a competition timer thingie display (little too late to add things now i guess )
money
laptop


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2009)

hmmm not much:
maby stackmat timer, laptop, I can't really think of much else.


----------



## baker` (Dec 19, 2009)

already got my christmas order in from cube4you 
cube4you porcelain white DIY 3x3
type A (I) white 3x3
ES 4x4 5x5
Diansheng mini 3x3 
mf8 tile megaminx II (white)

but i really want a stackmat timer now  i'll wait till my birthday


----------



## (R) (Dec 19, 2009)

I would have had christmas today, except i turned around 4 hours away from Kentucky b/c I 64 was closed. I was driving 4 like 24 hrs, I prbly wont get anything this year


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 19, 2009)

(R) said:


> I would have had christmas today, except i turned around 4 hours away from Kentucky b/c I 64 was closed. I was driving 4 like 24 hrs, I prbly wont get anything this year



Where in Ky were you headed?


----------



## NXTgen (Dec 21, 2009)

i already ordered mine its a (knockoff) 9x9


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 22, 2009)

For Christmas I got: 3 $15~ LEGO sets and Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (80$ total) *but* I probably could've gotten..

Prices are rounded and estimates

*(Popbuying)*

LanLan Screw-Spring 2x2 
QJ Tiled Megaminx
QJ Tiled 4x4
Square-1
C4U DIY
*$40~*

*(Cubesmith)*

3x3 - 3 standard sets
2 Light Blue
2 Fluorescent Green
4x4 - 1 Standard
1 Light Blue
Square-1 - 1 standard
1 Light Blue
Pyraminx - 1 Standard
1 Light Blue
Megaminx - 1 Standard
2x2 - 2 Standard
2 Light Blue
2 Light Green
Scrape-blade with holder + extra blade
*$13~*

AND a nice chess set.

Ah well, I'll probably be able to rack up a bit of cash and order a LanLan 2x2 and said stickers. (so that I wouldn't have to order for quite a while)

What I wanted to get:

Order from Cubesmith, LanLan 2x2, and Sony Webbie HD camcorder.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Dec 22, 2009)

i really wish i could get a qubami


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

Christmas is so close


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Dec 22, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> Black v-5
> 6 more subs on youtube (100 )
> Webcam
> maybe a competition timer thingie display (little too late to add things now i guess )
> ...



Subbed. Merry Christmas.

I wanna Gigaminx


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 22, 2009)

2 days!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought it was 3???


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I thought it was 3???



2. Its the 23rd today.


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2009)

Lern2timezone.

Oh, and 1 more day for me. We celebrate on Christmas Eve.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 22, 2009)

depends on time zone. in spain it's just 2 days by a difference of 5 minutes


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

I posted here before, but I'm gonna update. 

Flip MinoHD
Black V-Cube Collection
Popular Science Subscription
Green Type C (With Cubesmith Stickers)
Black Mefferts 4x4
Black Eastsheen 2x2
SpeedStacks Mat Bundle (Timer, Mat, Bag.)

WOOT 2 MORE DAYS!!! YAYS-ETH!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lern2timezone.
> 
> Oh, and 1 more day for me. We celebrate on Christmas Eve.



Same here =D


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> It's getting closer!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to make my c4y order tonight
> ...



You should switch mini diansheng with mini type c they are better in my opinion.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 23, 2009)

3 magics ( selling at least one)
1 master magic
mirror blocks
maru mini 3x3
2 snakes (selling one probably)


----------



## (R) (Dec 23, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > I would have had christmas today, except i turned around 4 hours away from Kentucky b/c I 64 was closed. I was driving 4 like 24 hrs, I prbly wont get anything this year
> ...



Louisville


----------

